# Calais CL200A vs Calias CL200ASV



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Bantam, Dip, MattK or Whomever might know..........

Took my (soon to be) son's Calais CL200A out for a spin at our local footbal field the other day and my oh my..........fun or what! Long distant casts............no sweat. Baby's butt smooth.............

So now I'm thinkin' along those lines for me as well.......until I see a Calais CL200"ASV" advertised. Seems the "ASV" is just a touch heavier with a bit more line capacity (always good), no drilled spool (I can live with that), but Shimano's generic description states that it's more designed for saltwater use and is "beefier". 

I know what "beefier" is as I have 2 sister-in-laws which fit that description...............it's a visual thing. But when a company/seller states "beefier" in their product description and I search high and low trying to find what exactly that means or entails, I come up empty. I always try to answer such questions on my own prior to boring others with my inqueries, but alas......................

The only difference's between these 2 aforementioned baitcaster's, that I can see or discern, is..... 1) the ASV model is just a hair heavier than the CL200A (most likely due only to a drilled and non-drilled spool) and 2) the ASV is a bit more expensive.

Does anyone know what makes the ASV "beefier" and what makes it more able to better withstand saltwater applications? Are the guts actually any different from one another? If so........how?

Thanks for any and all comments which might help me to make a more informed purchase.

Regards,

magnumb


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm sure "Mufasa" Bantam will give a better explanation, but my guess is that it doesnt have "Dissimilar metals" in it. In other words. Some metals when together are fine until they are subjected to salt water. At that point electrolysis takes place( Kinda like a sacrificial diode on a boat motor to keep other parts from corroding away. Or a penny on a battery post) That reel doesnt have those metals in contact with each other so it's better suited for salt. Hope I'm right...I feel like a guest on "Family Fued" C'mon Richard Dawson! Tell me I won! LOL


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should be selling at the same price as the MSRP is the same for all the Calais 200A model reels. 

The ASV has a larger drag washer, bigger handle grips and the deep spool. This is the only difference between the A and ASV model. The larger grips give you more torque and the larger drag surface can give you an extra 1-2 pounds of pressure and handle longer runs. Tougher? Maybe. Better in some applications? You bet.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Bantam and Dip! I appreciate the responses/info and if it helps Dip...........*YOU'VE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Alrighty then.........being that there isn't a boat load of difference between the two and the price "should" be the same (thanks for that Bantam), I'm now wondering if many or any of their parts are interchangeable.........such as the spool. Likely not, but if the higher capacity spool of the ASV were able to fit the CL200A, I'd end up with a reel with just a bit better line capacity for my son.

I know the tolerances are tight and rightfully so on these gems, but just wonderin' and hopin' that might be a possibility.

Thanks for any further responses guys!

Sincerely,

magnumb


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can interchange the spools between the A, APV and ASV models. Same with the handles and gears.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW! That's good to know......thanks Bantam........:smile:

I like the handles on the "A" models as opposed to the bit larger stock ASV model handles. The spools being interchangeable makes no sense to me 'cuz I'd figure that the larger capacity ASV models would have to be too large to fit the "A" models. Wonderin' why they didn't employ the larger spool into the A models (outside of the miniscule amount of weight that the bit larger spool carries).

Guess I'll be lookin' at purchasing yet another CL200A along with a spare ASV spool this time around.

Any other insight or suggestions? Just these short communications with you have enlightened me more than any other site here on the 'net.

My main goal is to have a quality low-profile baitcaster with enough line capacity (in either 12# or 15#) and guts to handle up to 30# kings in the river that don't either like my looks or dislike rubbing their bellies on the sand just prior to being beached. In other words, literally hogs with a temper.

Your thoughts?

Thanks,

magnumb


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The lighter A spool casts much better and handles lighter lures better. Also my moving the bulk of the line outwards ont he spool you will get better casting performance. The width of the spools is identical, just the depth is different. 

The Curado 300E is another option to look at for Kings (I assume King Salmon?). They hold plenty of line and have the power to handle fish much stronger than the kings. You can also go with braided line and a slightly longer leader to double your line capacity and fish heavier line if needed.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks again Bantam!! Yes, these are kings of the salmon variety.

The casting quality of the lighter spools make perfect sense. I'm beginning to think that these Calais baitcasters are more the perfect bass tournament reels rather than perhaps what I had in mind. Not that they won't do the job, but different models do different things....and are meant to.

The Curado 300E will be handled today and we'll see if it still fits with what I consider to be a lightweight river rod/reel set-up. I don't expect that they'll be quite as light as the Calais models, but for obvious reasons. You don't get more with less.

Thanks again Bantam, you've been a great help to me........really.

Sincerely,

magnumb


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Calais will work well for your intended application. This is a high end reel that is very durable. Either reel will work and I think you would be happy with either choice.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Bantam.....I'm out the door right now to go handle a 300E. I'm sure that I'll be happy with the Calais as you state, but I find myself in a "want" mood rather than a "need" mood. But either way, it's nice to get opinions from those most informed, as you are......:smile:.

I might also be lookin' at some GLoomis rods, particularly offerings in the 9'6, medium range (6#--15#, +/-). Don't know a thing about them but from what I've read and heard, all has been positive. It is my understanding that the GL3's are the most current models of their higher-end rods........? I'll soon find out, I'm sure.

I may come home empty handed, I'm fine either way. Doesn't happen often enough......:wink:. I'm almost always a "man on a mission". If I see what I like (there's a 20% off rods/reels deal right now), chances are good I'll have to find more hiding spots once I return home.........:smile:. Not really, she supports my hobbies...........thankfully, 'cuz none of them are any too cheap.

Thanks again Bantam,

magnumb


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The GL3 and the newer bleded rods are pretty much all there is for the Salmon and Steelhead rods. There are a few IMX models in the Classic Hot Shot and Classic Steelhead series rods. I'm not sure if the actions are close to what you are looking for or not. I do not fish for Salmon and we don't see too many down here in So-Cal.


----------

